# Holland, Insel Walcheren,Domburg-Westkapelle.



## marca (15. September 2003)

Hallo Meeresprofis und Hollandkenner,
ich bin ab dem 2.10. für ein langes Wochenende in Domburg, Insel Walcheren.
Wollte mal Angelzeugs mitnehmen.
Da ich völlig unerfahren im Meeresangeln bin nun meine Fragen:
Welche Methoden auf welche Fische sind zu dieser Zeit an diesem Ort erfolgreich?
(Ist ja eigentlich nur eine Frage)
Habe mal an die klassische Hechtausrüstung gedacht um ein wenig an den Brechern und Ähnlichem zu spinnen.
Liege ich da ganz falsch?
Ist der Wolfsbarsch schon weg?
Sind Dorsche da?
Bin für alle Infos mehr als dankbar!

MfG
marca


----------

